# getting started in the wedding world



## david walls (Dec 4, 2014)

hi i'm a photographer in Alabama that is starting to get experience on my own in weddings and working with a local veteran that has let me come along to learn the ropes. as great as that is, the experience is lacking in material and substance. i need to land bigger and better weddings and know that i have the talent to cover them but so far its going slow. maybe i just have to wait for the next wedding season to come around. that being said....is there any advice on how to get on the fast track to success in wedding photography??


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 4, 2014)

One thing I would suggest is to stop worrying about what other people are doing, and spend more time thinking about how to move forward and progress in your own business. Sure, there are lots of hacks in my area, but quality work speaks for itself.


----------



## Designer (Dec 4, 2014)

It's not what you know, it's WHO you know.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 4, 2014)

"also is there any advice on how to get on the fast track to success in wedding photography"

When it comes to getting good at being successful in photography, there is no fast track.


----------

